# ttc naturally after 3 icsi cycles and 3 miscarriages



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm just starting a post to see if anyone can give me some hope or reassurance. I have had 3 x icsi (Dh sperm is borderline sometimes but ok other times so we just went for icsi) 1st cycle we had 2 fertilised eggs placed back but BFN, 2nd one again 2 placed back and BFP but no embryo/foetus there on 7wk scan, just empty sac. 3rd icsi again 2 replaced but BFN, a few months after the 3rd icsi I conceived naturally but miscarried at 7weeks. 11mths later I conceived naturally again, started bleeding at just under 10 weeks and miscarried again.
I have had all the level 1 immune investigations and nothing abnormal has been found apart from some slight elevation in tsh but then normal when retested. So my consultant has recommended to ttc naturally again now until the end of the year.
I'm happy in one sense that everything seems normal but I am so scared about miscarrying again. Prior to the icsi tx's we had been ttc for 3-4years without a thing!! We have now been ttc for 6years 8mths. We can't really afford to have the level 2 immune testing done privately for at least 12mths and when I have asked the nhs consultant, they don't think they are of any use!
Has anyone got anyone got any support or advice they can offer me?


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess I might be the only one then as no-one else seems to be in this situation


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi billybeans   

I am not in same situation, but am also scared of another miscarriage.

Have you been referred to a nhs miscariage clinic, my understanding is that you can do that after 3 miscarriages, I wasn't able to do that yet, although I had one other very very early miscarriage in my 20s. Can you ask your GP for this?

So I have paid privately for blood clotting tests (£400) which would be offered by the nhs miscarriage clinics. I have also been offered progesterone injections for my next FET treatment.

I found this leaflet useful: http://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Investigations-following-rec-misc-T-Oct-10.pdf

I am going to take omega oils/Zita West fish oils, extra folic acid and extra vitamin C.

I have not yet gone down the immunes route, that would be the next step for me if it happens again.  hopefully not  

LOts of luck hun, there are lots of ladies on here that have had similar situations to you and me and they have had their BFP in the end, I hope someone with more experience will be along soon to give you some advice.

Love YB xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

